# collums detail



## LCI (Jan 2, 2009)

befor and after of collums that i had to match to granite tile floor


----------



## PaintWork (Feb 1, 2011)

My applause to you. I've been working on different faux woods.

Doing marbles and granite next. Good job


----------



## PaintWork (Feb 1, 2011)

More pics? I'd like to see more detailed views and a wider view


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Looks nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## jnigh (Feb 24, 2011)

nice match!:thumbup: what kind of project was this? new con., remodel, or just new collums? oil base materials? really curious thanks for the post.


----------



## LCI (Jan 2, 2009)

thx guys, The house was a year or two old when he found me to do the columns. i did them in acrylics. I dont have great pic's but here's a close-up and a wide view.


----------



## PaintWork (Feb 1, 2011)

Amazing


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Good Job.


Michael Tust


----------



## RPS (May 13, 2010)

That is awesome.:thumbsup:


----------



## Harry (Aug 4, 2008)

Very, very nice...beautiful.
My grandfather did many churches and cathedrals back in the 1920's - 1940's...yours are just as nice.


----------



## Rob (Aug 9, 2009)

That looks great!


----------

